# Origin of the name F4:13



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

I've tried seaching for the answer to this and cannot find confirmation. Competitivecyclist has a possible reference to the bible below..

_..Apparently, a fad with professional Italian soccer players right now is to display an abbreviated version of a bible verse on their uniforms, and apparently "F4:13" is related to that trend.... _ .... _It's Philippians 4:13, which reads "I can do all things through Christ who gives me strength."_

But with the release of F3:13 it appears that these are bikes in a series....?

Does anyone know the true origin of the name?


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

Philippians 3:13 ; press on toward the goal to win the prize for wich god has called me heavenward in JC. 

I can see where this works too.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Italian soccer playes have frequently quoted the biblical reference F4:13.


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*origin*

I've seen that reference on competitive cyclist, but I was curious if anyone knows for sure....


----------

